
Amazon receives FCC approval for Project Kuiper satellite constellation - simonebrunozzi
https://blog.aboutamazon.com/company-news/amazon-receives-fcc-approval-for-project-kuiper-satellite-constellation
======
simonebrunozzi
Boom. Direct competition with SpaceX's Starlink. I'd bet Google will do
something about it really, really soon.

